# visual difference?



## Treborlavok (Dec 4, 2008)

Just curious mainly because when i go to buy mine i want to make sure its the real deal. I know its rare but i know ppl upbadge and what not and then sell to the dealers. But what if any are the visual differences in the 5.7-6.0 engines?

I know the difference in the chargers(I have one and was able to find stuff on it) ive tried to use the search on this site many times and on google and what not. But i figured id come straight the the owners and ask their input 

thanks for your input and i hope you guys/gals can give me some good insight :cheers

Bobby


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The most obvious visual is the hood, flat hood = 04. The fender badges will read 5.7L and 6.0L repetitively. Same with the rear deck where an 04 will have a G T O to the left of the license plate where are the 05-06's will have
P O N T I A C on it, and then the rear fascia. The 04's are duel exhaust exiting on one side on the driver side while the 05-06's are true duel exhausts. Some people do change out the rear fascias and hoods. 

Under the hood is different; the 04's do not have the huge radiator hood like the 05-06's do. The coolant reservoir on the 04's is located between the CAI box and the RF Strut.

As far as the engines, they look pretty close to me I have never examined closely the differences. Take a look at the engine bay unless it was redone to match the 6.0 the engine bay will give it away.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Id say the tell tale difference between the Two is the LS2/LS1 badging on the throttle bodies of the car. The throttle bodies are shaped differently and the LS2 badge is put on a part of the throttle body that the LS1 engine doesnt have. Ill post pics in a sec

This is the LS2 engine. Look to your left of the throttle body and you will see the LS2 badge.










Now, on the LS1 you can see that the little 'stalk' where LS2 was labeled, is not even there.


----------

